# Saturday Night Post Whores



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

*Ok guys and gals. Use this thread for all your insults and bullshit tonight. Please keep all other threads in open chat clean..*






*Tough*


----------



## MyK (Jan 14, 2006)

_GAY!_


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> _GAY!_


Big bags of crow puke. By the way, what part of saturday night didn't you fucking understand. Unless your sitting over in china somewhere, it's day time in america. It says Saturday *NIGHT* post whores


----------



## MyK (Jan 14, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> *Big bags of crow puke*. By the way, what part of saturday night didn't you fucking understand. Unless your sitting over in china somewhere, it's day time in america.


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2006)

I love it how we get along here.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Shae said:
			
		

> I love it how we get along here.


Shea do you have to toss pizza's tonight. If so I'll try one with bell pepper, onions, sausage and pepperoni on it. Need it in 30 min's after my order. Just inform the Mexican border that it's for Tough and they'll let you past through. 


Tough


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

Well Fuckers it is saturday. Time to play. Wake up nd shake the hang over off. Lets play. hahaha. Where is todd and outlaw, they are fun to fuck with. lol


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Well Fuckers it is saturday. Time to play. Wake up nd shake the hang over off. Lets play. hahaha. Where is todd and outlaw, they are fun to fuck with. lol


Shut up you big over sized Baby huey


----------



## MyK (Jan 14, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Well Fuckers it is saturday. Time to play. Wake up nd shake the hang over off. Lets play. hahaha. Where is todd and outlaw, they are fun to fuck with. lol



they like to spend saturday having anal sex with each other!


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> they like to spend saturday having anal sex with each other!


True story


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

Hahaha. Baby huey. thats a first PT. lol well damn if they are pre occupied then who can we crush.


----------



## MyK (Jan 14, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Hahaha. Baby huey. thats a first PT. lol well damn if they are pre occupied then who can we crush.




its not nice to make fun of people! have some respect!


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Shea do you have to toss pizza's tonight. If so I'll try one with bell pepper, onions, sausage and pepperoni on it. Need it in 30 min's after my order. Just inform the Mexican border that it's for Tough and they'll let you past through.
> 
> 
> Tough


Sorry love, Little Ceaser's does not deliver. But hey, come to Phoenix and I would love to make you a pizza.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> its not nice to make fun of people! have some respect!


Sure it is or we would all be humping our dogs on saturday night


----------



## MyK (Jan 14, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Sure it is or we would all be humping our dogs on saturday night


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

hahaha, Little ceasers delivers up here in South Dakota, but that deliver charge would kill ya tough. lol . Hey Myk I am just fucking round, I am bored as all hell. I am thinking of something to do. I swam yesterday, and shit, but I Am bored since I cannot lift. hmmm. I will stay here and crush on people. lol


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> hahaha, Little ceasers delivers up here in South Dakota, but that deliver charge would kill ya tough. lol .



Hey, how much do the pizzas run there? Here in Phoenix, we have the 5 dollar large pepperoni, cheese, or other pizza with one topping. Then the toppings are $1.30 a piece.

If anyone just wants either pepperoni or cheese, we have them hot and ready for anyone under 30 seconds.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

same here, 4 dollars for pepporoni or cheese, the rest are 5 bucks. extra toppings are 1.00/ I really dont eat it so i do not care. but my friends eat it almost everyday.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

Hot and ready cause you stock up, thats what they do here, 1 minute or less or its free, if you order it at the counter. 30 min r less delivery or its free.


----------



## MyK (Jan 14, 2006)

my brain just exploded


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> hahaha, Little ceasers delivers up here in South Dakota, but that deliver charge would kill ya tough. lol . Hey Myk I am just fucking round, I am bored as all hell. I am thinking of something to do. I swam yesterday, and shit, but I Am bored since I cannot lift. hmmm. I will stay here and crush on people. lol


This is an insult thread not an apology thread. Get your act together LAD


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

Well fuck the world, Fuck this fuck that. Hey now We could always do the momma joke thing. some of them are funny. maybe blonde jokes?- they are insulting yet funny. haha


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> my brain just exploded



 ewwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## kenwood (Jan 14, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Well fuck the world, Fuck this fuck that. Hey now We could always do the momma joke thing. some of them are funny. maybe blonde jokes?- they are insulting yet funny. haha



NEW_IN_THE_GAME Yo mama's so nasty, she pours salt water in her drawers to keep the crabs alive


----------



## kenwood (Jan 14, 2006)

PT Yo mama's so nasty, when I went to your house said what's for dinner, yo mama jumped up on the table, spread her legs, and said "crabs!"


----------



## kenwood (Jan 14, 2006)

bigdyl Are you busy tonight at 3:00 A.M.?


----------



## kenwood (Jan 14, 2006)

one day a cucumber a pickle and a penis were having a conversation, the cucumber goes my life is really tough everytime i get big fat and juicy they cut me up and throw me in a salad, oh ya says the pickle everytime i get big fat and juicy they season me up and shove me in a jar, oh ya says the penis everytime i get big fat and juicy they stick a big plastic garbage bag over my head shove me in a smelly dark cave and force me to do push ups till i through up!!


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey kenwwod, yo momma so fat moses could not spread her ass cheeks.
she so fat, she has to put her lipstick on with a paint roller.
she so ugly she make a freight train take a gravel road.
you were such an ugly baby yo momma had to be drunk to breast feed you.


hahaha eat them apples bitch. lol jk


----------



## kenwood (Jan 14, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Hey kenwwod, yo momma so fat moses could not spread her ass cheeks.
> she so fat, she has to put her lipstick on with a paint roller.
> she so ugly she make a freight train take a gravel road.
> you were such an ugly baby yo momma had to be drunk to breast feed you.
> ...



You've got diarrhea of the mouth; constipation of the ideas


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

hahaha.

 hey kenwood, you know what a blonde and KFC have in common?














Both places when you are done with the breast and thigh, all that is left is a greasy box to stick your bone in. haha


----------



## kenwood (Jan 14, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> hahaha.
> 
> hey kenwood, you know what a *MY MOM* and KFC have in common?
> 
> ...



haha you are soo funny


----------



## kenwood (Jan 14, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME Yo Mama like a television - even a 2 year old can turn her on!


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

your momma like a shotgun, 2 cocks she is ready to blow.

she like potato chips- fri-to-lay

she like a home depot- 3 cents a screw.


----------



## mPK (Jan 14, 2006)

yo mama so fat, she sells shade in the summer. 

yo mama so fat, when you dad was humping her missionary he burnt his ass on the light bulb.

yo mama so fat, you gotta role her around in flour to find the wet spot.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

yo momma so fat we iron her clothes in the drive way.

yo momma so fat she get baptized at sea world.

yo momma so short you can see her feet on her drivers license.


----------



## mPK (Jan 14, 2006)

Yo mamma is like a bowling ball. She gets picked up, fingered, thrown in the gutter and she still comes back for more 

Yo momma's so fat, when she tripped in Ohio, Tokyo had an aftershock. 

Your mummas so fat her legs look like spoiled milk - white and chunky. 

Yo Mamma is so old, they had to take her tampon to the natural history museum to find out what period it came from. 

Yo Mama's so fat, she only needs one drop of water to fill the bath tub up. 

Yo mamma so fat she wears a vcr as a beeper. 

Yo Mamma's ass is so big when she sits down shes 3 feet taller 

Your mother is so cross-eyed, she went to a movie and thought it was a double feature. 

yo mamma so bucked toothed, when she bowed her head to pray she bit a whole in her chest 

Your mother is so fat, every time she tries to get out of bed, she rocks herself back to sleep. 

Your mommas so fat, when she talks to herself it's a long distance call! 

Yo mamas so fat, when she tripped over a nintendo she made 4 gameboys! 


Your momma is so poor when someone flicked a booger outside your box, your mom said "Clap your hands and stomp your feet, thank the lord hes given us meat!" 

Yo mama is so fat when she went skydiving over Iraq everyone thaught america dropped a nuke. 

Yo mamma's so dumb, when ya'll were driving to Disney world she saw a sign that said "disney world left" so she went home. 

Yo mammas so dumb, your aunt had twins. She asked yo mamma to name the twins. She named one denise and the other denephew. 

Yo mammas so black, she went to night school and got marked absent. 

Your mommas so old, when Moses parted the red sea, she was on the other side fishing. 

Yo momma's so fat, the last time she saw 90210 was on the scale 

Yo momma's so fat, she makes Free Willy look like a tic tac 

Yo momma's so fat when she jumps up in the air she gets stuck 

Yo momma's so ugly she looked out the window and got arrested for mooning. 


Yo momma's so hairy they filmed "Gorillas in the Mist" in her shower


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

I would fu-k all your fat ugly moms.......and love it.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 14, 2006)

yo momma so nasty she give bath water goose bumps
yo momma so old I told her to act her age and the bitch died.
yo momma so old she used to head bang with the hebrews.
yo momma so fat she saw a yellow school bus drive by full of white kid and said stop that twinkie.
yo momma didnt get beat by the ugly stick, she went for a walk and the whole forrest fell in on her ass.


----------



## mPK (Jan 14, 2006)

lol


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey dudes this is an adult thread. If your not 21 years or older, get the fuck off my thread. If I wanted a bunch of kids on it, I'd sign up my grand kids. LOL


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Aww Damn!

















Why did I even read some of this thread? -


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Aww Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your an exception as it only applies to the human race and is not directed at the animal species.


----------



## mPK (Jan 14, 2006)

tough old man is so dumb, he... 

well you can finish it with all the millions of dumb things hes done. i don't have time to waste.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

mPK said:
			
		

> tough old man is so dumb, he...
> 
> well you can finish it with all the millions of dumb things hes done. i don't have time to waste.


I'm so dumb son that I got your mother 
PREGNANT~!


----------



## mPK (Jan 14, 2006)

hahaha lol. nub. you so dumb you can't even come up with a good comeback.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

mPK said:
			
		

> hahaha lol. nub. you so dumb you can't even come up with a good comeback.


Nice English Einstein.


----------



## mPK (Jan 14, 2006)

True story.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

mPK said:
			
		

> True story.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

Yo mama so fat when her beeper goes off, people thought she was backing up

Yo mama so fat her nickname is "Lardo"

Yo mama so fat she eats Wheat Thicks.

Yo mama so fat were in her right now

Yo mama so fat people jog around her for exercise

Yo mama so fat she went to the movies and sat next to everyone

Yo mama so fat she has been declared a natural habitat for Condors

Yo mamma so fat you haveta roll over twice to get off her...

Yo mama so fat she was floating in the ocean and spain claimed her for then new world

Yo mama so fat she lay on the beach and people run around yelling Free Willy

Yo mama so fat when you get on top of her your ears pop!

Yo mama so fat when she has wants someone to shake her hand, she has to give directions!

Yo mama so fat she goes to a resturant, looks at the menu and says "okay!"

Yo mama so fat when she wears a yellow raincoat, people said "Taxi!"

Yo mama so fat she had to go to Sea World to get baptized

Yo mama so fat she got to iron her pants on the driveway

Yo mama so fat she put on her lipstick with a paint-roller

Yo mama so fat she got to pull down her pants to get into her pockets

Yo mama so fat when she tripped over on 4th Ave, she landed on 12th

Yo mama so fat when she bungee jumps, she brings down the bridge too

Yo mama so fat the highway patrol made her wear "Caution! Wide Turn"

Yo mama so fat when she sits around the house, she SITS AROUND THE HOUSE!

Yo mama so fat when she steps on a scale, it read "one at a time, please"

Yo mama so fat when she sits on my face I can't hear the stereo.

Yo mama so fat she fell in love and broke it.

Yo mama so fat when she gets on the scale it says to be continued.

Yo mama so fat when she gets on the scale it says we don't do livestock.

Yo mama so fat her neck looks like a pair of hot dogs!

Yo mama so fat she's got her own area code!

Yo mama so fat she looks like she's smuggling a Volkswagon!

Yo mama so fat God couldn't light Earth until she moved!

Yo mama so fat NASA has to orbit a satellite around her!

Yo mama so fat whenever she goes to the beach the tide comes in!

Yo mama so fat when she plays hopscotch, she goes New York, L.A., Chicago...

Yo mama so fat she's got Amtrak written on her leg.

Yo mama so fat even Bill Gates couldn't pay for her liposuction!

Yo mama so fat her legs is like spoiled milk - white & chunky!

Yo mama so fat I had to take a train and two buses just to get on the her good side!

Yo mama so fat she wakes up in sections!

Yo mama so fat when she goes to an amusement park, people try to ride HER!

Yo mama so fat she sat on a quarter and a booger shot out of george washington's nose.

Yo mama so fat she rolled over 4 quarters and it made a dollar!

Yo mama so fat when she lies on the beach no one else gets sun!

Yo mama so fat when she bunje jumps she goes straight to hell!

Yo mama so fat when she jumps up in the air she gets stuck!!!

Yo mama so fat she's got more Chins than a Hong Kong phone book!

Yo mama so fat that her senior pictures had to be arial views!

Yo mama so fat she's on both sides of the family!

Yo mama so fat everytime she walks in high heels, she strikes oil!

Yo mama so fat she fell and made the Grand Canyon!

Yo mama so fat she sat on the beach and Greenpeace threw her in!

Yo mama so fat even her clothes have stretch marks!

Yo mama so fat she has a wooden leg with a kickstand!

Yo mama so fat she has to use a VCR as a beeper!

Yo mama so fat she broke her leg, and gravy poured out!

Yo mama so fat when she rides in a hot air balloon, it looks like she's wearin tights!

Yo mama so fat she got hit by a parked car! 

Yo mama so fat they have to grease the bath tub to get her out!

Yo mama so fat she has a run in her blue-jeans!

Yo mama so fat when she gets on the scale it says to be continued.

Yo mama so fat when she wears a yellow raincoat people say "Taxi!"

Yo mama so fat she got to iron her pants on the driveway!

Yo mama so fat she put on her lipstick with a paint-roller!

Yo mama so fat when she tripped over on 4th Ave she landed on 12th

Yo mama so fat when she bungee jumps she pulls down the bridge too

Yo mama so fat she steps on a scale & it goes one at a time please

Yo mama so fat she fell in love and broke it!

Yo mama so fat she jumped up in the air and got stuck!

Yo mama so fat she fell in love and broke it.

Yo mama so fat when she sits on my face I can't hear the stereo.

Yo mama so fat they use the elastic in her underwear for bungee jumping

Yo mama so fat when they used her underwear elastic for bungee jumping, they hit the ground.

Yo mama so fat when she back up she beep.

Yo mama so fat she jumped up in the air and got stuck.

Yo mama so fat she has to buy two airline tickets.

Yo mama so fat when she fell over she rocked herself asleep trying to get up again.

Yo mama so fat she influences the tides.

Yo mama so fat that when I tried to drive around her I ran out of gas.

Yo mama so fat she broke her leg and gravy fell out.

Yo mama so fat the animals at the zoo feed her.

Yo mama so fat she was baptized at Marine World.

Yo mama so fat she's on both sides of the family!

Yo mama so fat when she dances at a concert the whole band skips.

Yo mama so fat the Aids quilt wouldn't cover her

Yo mama so fat she stands in two time zones.

Yo mama so fat I tried to drive around her and I ran out of gas.

Yo mama so fat she left the house in high heels and when she came back she had on flip flops.

Yo mama so fat shes on both sides of the family

Yo mama so fat you have to grease the door frame and hold a twinkie on the other side just to get her through

Yo mama so fat when she goes to an all you can eat buffet, they have to install speed bumps.

Yo mama so fat that she cant tie her own shoes.

Yo mama so fat sets off car alarms when she runs.

Yo mama so fat she cant reach her back pocket.

Yo mama so fat when she wears one of those X jackets, helicopters try to land on her back!

Yo mama so fat her college graduation picture was an airial.

Yo mama so fat she lays on the beach and greenpeace tried to push her back in the water

Yo mama so fat she broke her leg and gravy poured out

Yo mama so fat she uses redwoods to pick her teeth

Yo mama so fat the only pictures you have of her are satellite pictures

Yo mama so fat she jumped in the air and got stuck.

Yo mama so fat she put on some BVD's and by the time they reached her waist they spelled out boulevard.

Yo mama so fat she sat on a dollar and squeezed a booger out George Washington's nose.

Yo mama so fat she stepped on a rainbow and made Skittles.

Yo mama so fat she uses a mattress for a tampon.

Yo mama so fat that when she sits on the beach, Greenpeace shows up and tries to tow her back into the ocean.....

Yo mama so fat that she would have been in E.T., but when she rode the bike across the moon, she caused an eclipse.

Yo mama so fat she hoola-hooped the super bowl.

Yo mama so fat she was baptised in the ocean.

Yo mama so fat she has to iron her clothes in the driveway.

Yo mama so fat they tie a rope around her shoulders and drag her through a tunnel when they want to clean it.

Yo mama so fat when she got hit by a bus, she said, "Who threw that rock?"

Yo mama so fat when she stands in a left-turn lane it gives her the green arrow!

Yo mama so fat that when whe was born, she gave the hospital stretch marks.

Yo mama so fat we went to the drive-in and didn't have to pay because we dressed her as a Chevrolet.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

Yo mama so stupid it took her 2 hours to watch 60 minutes

Yo mama so stupid when she saw the NC-17 (under 17 not admitted) sign, she went home and got 16 friends

Yo mama so stupid when your dad said it was chilly outside, she ran outside with a spoon

Yo mama so stupid she told everyone that she was "illegitiment" because she couldn't read

Yo mama so stupid that she puts lipstick on her head just to make-up her mind

Yo mama so stupid she hears it's chilly outside so she gets a bowl

Yo mama so stupid you have to dig for her IQ!

Yo mama so stupid she got locked in a grocery store and starved!

Yo mama so stupid it took her 2 hours to watch 60 Minutes!

Yo mama so stupid that she tried to put M&M's in alphabetical order!

Yo mama so stupid she could trip over a cordless phone!

Yo mama so stupid she sold her car for gasoline money!

Yo mama so stupid she bought a solar-powered flashlight!

Yo mama so stupid she thinks a quarterback is a refund!

Yo mama so stupid she took a cup to see Juice.

Yo mama so stupid that she sold the car for gas money.

Yo mama so stupid she asked you "What is the number for 911"

Yo mama so stupid she took a ruler to bed to see how long she slept.

Yo mama so stupid when she read on her job application to not write below the dotted line she put "O.K."

Yo mama so stupid she got stabbed in a shoot out.

Yo mama so stupid she stole free bread.

Yo mama so stupid she took a spoon to the superbowl.

Yo mama so stupid she called Dan Quayle for a spell check.

Yo mama so stupid she stepped on a crack and broke her own back.

Yo mama so stupid she makes Beavis and Butt-Head look like Nobel Prize winners.

Yo mama so stupid she thought she needed a token to get on Soul Train.

Yo mama so stupid she took the Pepsi challenge and chose Jif.

Yo mama so stupid when you stand next to her you hear the ocean!

Yo mama so stupid she hears it's chilly outside so she gets a bowl

Yo mama so stupid she got locked in a grocery store and starved!

Yo mama so stupid she thinks Fleetwood Mac is a new hamburger at McDonalds!

Yo mama so stupid she sits on the TV, and watches the couch!

Yo mama so stupid that she thought Boyz II Men was a day care center.

Yo mama so stupid she bought a videocamera to record cable tv shows at home.

Yo mama so stupid when she went to take the 44 bus, she took the 22 twice instead.

Yo mama so stupid she jumped out the window and went up.

Yo mama so stupid she thought a quarterback was an income tax refund.

Yo mama so stupid she took a umbrella to see Purple Rain.

Yo mama so stupid that under "Education" on her job apllication, she put "Hooked on Phonics."

Yo mama so stupid she put out the cigarette butt that was heating your house.

Yo mama so stupid she put lipstick on her forehead, talking about she was trying to makeup her mind.

Yo mama so stupid she watches "The Three Stooges" and takes notes.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

Yo mama so ugly when she joined an ugly contest, they said "Sorry, no professionals."

Yo mama so ugly she looks out the window and got arrested for mooning.

Yo mama so ugly just after she was born, her mother said "What a treasure!" and her father said "Yes, let's go bury it."

Yo mama so ugly they push her face into dough to make gorilla cookies.

Yo mama so ugly they filmed "Gorillas in the Mist" in her shower

Yo mama so ugly they didn't give her a costume when she tried out for Star Wars.

Yo mama so ugly instead of putting the bungee cord around her ankle, they put it around her neck

Yo mama so ugly she gets 364 extra days to dress up for Halloween.

Yo mama so ugly when she walks into a bank, they turn off the surveillence cameras

Yo mama so ugly her mom had to be drunk to breast feed her

Yo mama so ugly her mom had to tie a steak around her neck to get the dogs to play with her.

Yo mama so ugly when she walks down the street in September, people say "Wow, is it Halloween already?"

Yo mama so ugly the government moved Halloween to her birthday.

Yo mama so ugly that if ugly were bricks she'd have her own projects.

Yo mama so ugly they pay her to put her clothes on in strip joints.

Yo mama so ugly she made an onion cry.

Yo mama so ugly they filmed "Gorillas in the Mist" in her shower!

Yo mama so ugly when they took her to the beautician it took 12 hours. . .for a quote!

Yo mama so ugly they put her in dough and made monster cookies!

Yo mama so ugly she tried to take a bath the water jumped out!

Yo mama so ugly she looks out the window and gets arrested!

Yo mama so ugly even Rice Krispies won't talk to her!

Yo mama so ugly Ted Dansen wouldn't date her!

Yo mama so ugly for Halloween she trick or treats on the phone!

Yo mama so ugly she turned Medusa to stone!

Yo mama so ugly The NHL banned her for life

Yo mama so ugly she gets 364 extra days to dress up for Halloween!

Yo mama so ugly the government moved Halloween to her birthday!

Yo mama so ugly if ugly were bricks she'd have her own projects!

Yo mama so ugly they pay her to put her clothes on in strip joints

Yo mama so ugly she made an onion cry!

Yo mama so ugly people go as her for Halloween.

Yo mama so ugly that when she sits in the sand on the beach, cats try to bury her.

Yo mama so ugly she scares the roaches away.

Yo mama so ugly we have to tie a steak around your neck so the dog will play with her!

Yo mama so ugly I heard that your dad first met her at the pound.

Yo mama so ugly that if ugly were bricks she'd have her own projects.

Yo mama so ugly that your father takes her to work with him so that he doesn't have to kiss her goodbye.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

Yo mama so hairy you almost died of rugburn at birth!

Yo mama so hairy she look like she got Buchwheat in a headlock.

Yo mama so hairy Bigfoot is taking her picture!

Yo mama so hairy she wears a Nike tag on her weave so now everybody calls her Hair Jordan.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

Yo mama so old I told her to act her own age, and she died.

Yo mama so old her social security number is 1!

Yo mama so old that when she was in school there was no history class.

Yo mama so old she has a picture of Moses in her yearbook.

Yo mama so old her birth certificate says expired on it.

Yo mama so old she knew Burger King while he was still a prince.

Yo mama so old she was a waitress at the Last Supper.

Yo mama so old she ran track with dinosaurs.

Yo mama so old her birth certificate is in Roman numerals.

Yo mama so old she has a picture of Moses in her yearbook


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 14, 2006)

mPK said:
			
		

> hahaha lol. nub. you so dumb you can't even come up with a good comeback.


 
*Well lets put it this way.* 

Slap both your hands together. That's called a clap and that's exactly the results I ended up with after one night in bed with your mother.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> *Well lets put it this way.*
> 
> Slap both your hands together. That's called a clap and that's exactly the results I ended up with after one night in bed with your mother.


 

Ewwwww!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Tough old man misses his cell-mate!


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

good evening you sluts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

konichwa Bitches


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> konichwa Bitches




Sup bitch?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

im just being a lazy bitch, bitch. u?


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> im just being a lazy bitch, bitch. u?




Trying to study, but mostly slackin' and postin' BS on IM.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

thats what my days consist of... ghost dog wtf is that? it should of been bigdyl's retrun


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> thats what my days consist of... ghost dog wtf is that? it should of been bigdyl's retrun



Still says im banned...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

your name should of been, "Bigdyl's Return" lol


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2006)

And how is my big happy family tonight?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

somethins big and happy


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm not. Had a fight with a fellow employee tonight. And the little shit has got to be 18.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

Shae said:
			
		

> I'm not. Had a fight with a fellow employee tonight. And the little shit has got to be 18.



kick him in the balls... what was the fight about?


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

Shae said:
			
		

> And how is my big happy family tonight?




It's not an anaconda in my pocket, i'm just happy to see you..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> It's not an anaconda in my pocket, i'm just happy to see you..


you are such the charmer


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> Still says im banned...



I asked dg why you werent back.  I really tryed bigdyl I did.  He just insisted that you're too much of a ropesucker and unfortunately for you, ropesuckers are not tolerated on this site.


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> kick him in the balls... what was the fight about?



Whos fucking up the pizza orders: me or her. 99 percent of the time was because she can't take a damn order right on a fuckin note pad.  And she had a fuckin attitude every time a order was done wrong.


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> It's not an anaconda in my pocket, i'm just happy to see you..


Thanks for the visual Casanova.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

Shae said:
			
		

> Thanks for the visual Casanova.




np.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

Underworld is on right now.













Comming soon...








I like kate...


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

Shae said:
			
		

> Whos fucking up the pizza orders: me or her. 99 percent of the time was because she can't take a damn order right on a fuckin note pad.  And she had a fuckin attitude every time a order was done wrong.




what a ho. atleast she knew she was wrong. its a defense mechanism


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2006)

Want to know somthing that was funny? My partner (his name is Pedro) who was making pizzas with me was giving her shit for giving me attitude. He speaks mainly Spanish. I could not tell what he was saying to her. All I could make out was "ass hole".


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

pedro the mexican pizza guy, you gotta love him


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

man i want some pizza.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

i want some pussy


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> i want some pussy


 Don't worry son. There's a first time for everything, just be patient.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Don't worry son. There's a first time for everything, just be patient.



I cant believe you are being so patient after all these years


----------



## KentDog (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey BigDyl, I think Underworld Evolution is already out. We were talking about going to see that last week.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 15, 2006)

*This Thread Is Officially Closed Until Next Saturday Night 1/21/06*


*tough*


----------



## mPK (Jan 15, 2006)

haha. i posted.

tough


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 7, 2006)

*y*

really


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 11, 2006)

*IT'S SATURDAY NIGHT~!*



*THIS THREAD IS OFFICIALLY OPEN AGAIN*


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 11, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

>



True Story


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> *IT'S SATURDAY NIGHT~!*
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS THREAD IS OFFICIALLY OPEN AGAIN*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll see your beers and raise you three vicodins at once -


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'll see your beers and raise you three vicodins at once -


----------



## mPK (Feb 11, 2006)

is that from van helsing?


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

mPK said:
			
		

> is that from van helsing?


Fuck Off


----------



## mPK (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Fuck Off




LICK MY BALLS, DIPSHIT!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 11, 2006)

mPK said:
			
		

> LICK MY BALLS, DIPSHIT!



Crikie mate, let's calm down a little bit.  How about a spot of tea?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'll see your beers and raise you three vicodins at once -


I'll call that bet and re raise you 6 banana's and a pack of condems. Going to need them tonight. Bigdyl is coming over and we are playing leap frog.


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

mPK said:
			
		

> LICK MY BALLS, DIPSHIT!




Ok


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ok




Alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 11, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I'll call that bet and re raise you 6 banana's and a pack of condems. Going to need them tonight. Bigdyl is coming over and we are playing leap frog.


 
Well...  I'm not really interested in galympics but,
we can talk turkey at that BBQ your throwing -


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well... I'm not really interested in galympics but,
> we can talk turkey at that BBQ your throwing -


Hell with that turkey, I'll be getting laid by the Mexican chicks I'm having here.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 11, 2006)

yeah saturdaynight!


----------



## Nate K (Feb 11, 2006)

crashman, you ever head of CLU in California?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 11, 2006)

california lutherine university?


----------



## Nate K (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 11, 2006)

whats your personal opinion


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 11, 2006)

Nate K said:
			
		

> whats your personal opinion



i dunno haven't heard much has there been something going on?


----------



## Nate K (Feb 11, 2006)

No...I recently applied there..I was just wondering.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 11, 2006)

im sure its a good school. Its like Brigham young but for lutherines and not mormans. What are you studying?


----------



## Nate K (Feb 11, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> im sure its a good school. Its like Brigham young but for lutherines and not mormans. What are you studying?



My major is health, exercise science....but not necessarily the personal trainer, PE. teacher, phys. therapy field.
That sounds like a weird comparrison with Lutheran and mormons... I personally dont claim any specific religion


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 11, 2006)

if you aren't, why'd you apply? cal states are just as good and that sounds kind of like a private school, is it?l 
any UC here would blow it out of the water


----------



## Nate K (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know what to fucking do for myself.  I think I might like it at a school like CLU.
I'm at Texas Tech right now and I don't like it.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

Nate K said:
			
		

> I don't know what to fucking do for myself.  I think I might like it at a school like CLU.
> I'm at Texas Tech right now and I don't like it.



there are lots of schools here i think you'd like with plenty of fun. CLU  sounds more conservative... what are you looking for? a party school? a good school with partying? just a good school? how are your grades?


----------



## Nate K (Feb 12, 2006)

Not a party school.....I want to get far away from all this Fraternity and Sorority shit.  Conservative.........not in their way of thinking...not in California.  
That narrows it down alot....leeme tell ya.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 12, 2006)

I only have one semester of college finished with a 3.0 but this semester will be a 4.0 if I stay with it.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah don't go to nor cal if you are concerned about frats.. nor cal people are fags.... but most so cal people make fun of people in frats... just a bunch of loser who have to pay for friends lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

look into the UC's and the Cal states


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> look into the UC's and the Cal states



cal state fullerton, san diego are cool areas aswell as UC irvine, UC san diego

basically those areas are in orange county and san D


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 12, 2006)

Berkeley


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Berkeley



berkeley is a bunch of hippies and frat boys but is the best public school


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok lets get it rolling again. Post what ever you fucking want right here.


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

*Pacifico #1*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 18, 2006)

coffee # 4


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 18, 2006)

Gahrrr!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 18, 2006)

coffee #6


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 18, 2006)

Pacifico # 3 for ME


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 18, 2006)

garrrrr!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

*Pacifico #4*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 18, 2006)

pussys


----------



## Nate K (Feb 18, 2006)

I went to Mexico for three weeks the other summer when I was 17.  Out of all the beers there Pacifico or Modelo Negro were the best.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 18, 2006)

I see we have nothing but a bunch of pussy's on this open chat. Don't worry and say what the fuck you want, I won't kick your ass sissy's


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

*Pacifico #12*


----------



## wetnwild (Feb 18, 2006)

I THINK, one month from now everyone should post a picture of themselves. 
Is anyone up for it?? Who has the biggest balls or biggest tits, j/k
I don't mena naked pics either.


----------



## wetnwild (Feb 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Pacifico #12*



Stop drinking,  You drunk.


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> Stop drinking,  You drunk.


Pacifico #13


----------



## wetnwild (Feb 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Pacifico #13


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 18, 2006)

7 pacifico's and 6 rum and cokes down so far. Time to fight. Any takers you bunch of sickies as Dale is ready. That's right, he is my body guard


----------



## GFR (Feb 25, 2006)

Pacifico #4


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 25, 2006)

Pacifico?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 25, 2006)

I have 1 quart in the frig and don't feel like going to the store. So I guess it will stay there.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

i


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

hate


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

postwhores


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

more


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

than


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

i hate


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

Kefe


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

and


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

that


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

is


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

saying


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

alot


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

im


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

going


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

to


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

the


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

bar


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

now


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

,


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

,,


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

see


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

u


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

all


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

on


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

the flip


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

good


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

night


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

ladies


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 25, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> on


Well get the fuck on and quit typing bullshit you drunken bastard


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 11, 2006)

True Story


----------



## MyK (Mar 11, 2006)

Indeed!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 11, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> Indeed!




True Story, Mr. Banned.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 11, 2006)

Bravehearts on now.  On Bravo.  Starting in 38 seconds.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 12, 2006)

I saw Chuck Norris in Hitman today, old classic I saw the part where the kids fight and then Chuck walks over to the child abusing dad and busts his nose through the screen door.  HHuuUUUayayyayaya I love that part of the movie it was so cooool.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 17, 2006)

All you stinky ass bitches who lifted all week long, guess what it's time for? Time for you to shower and then post your little bitch ass stories here. Come on sissy's post up.


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a fever and a sinus infection so I decided to stay home and watch the Boondock Saints instead of going out for St. Pattys day, I thought it was quite appropriate.  Damn good movie.


----------



## Shae (Mar 17, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> I have a fever and a sinus infection so I decided to stay home.



^ Hey, I had those things on Valentine's day.  Got me away of thinkin that any of my friends had lovers. Felt good.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> All you stinky ass bitches who lifted all week long, guess what it's time for? Time for you to shower and then post your little bitch ass stories here. Come on sissy's post up.


 
You can check my journal if you want whiney WO stories...

Until then....


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2006)

True Story


----------



## GFR (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN_sgUd5m_4&search=fight


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2006)

Reality of War:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzjf7CO6HKA&search=street fight


----------



## GFR (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Shae (Mar 25, 2006)

Nothing is up. Closed shop for the 3rd night in a row so my brain is fried. 

Whats up with you?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## GFR (Apr 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> bump


*Gay!!!!*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> (BigDyl=) *Gay!!!!*


 
 


No kidding, oh stater of the obvious


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 6, 2006)

*FUCK YOU ALL. IT'S BEER TIME~1*


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2006)

Who're you kidding, TOM?  For you, it's always beer time.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 6, 2006)

I thought you didn't drink on a cycle


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 6, 2006)

Of course I have a Vespa...  So does that still count?


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I thought you didn't drink on a cycle



You'd think that, but then you wouldn't be TOM.


----------



## GFR (May 6, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You'd think that, but then you wouldn't be TOM.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 6, 2006)

Get Off My Back Or I'll Hit You With An Empty Beer Bottle. 

Anyways I Stopped My Cycle And Threw Away All My Gear. I Wanted To Follow In Foreman's Steps. He Is My Hero You Know. 

Now Shut Up Bitches Or I Shall Thrash You..


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 6, 2006)

Oh, both you dicks are so full of it...

Enjoy your beers

(Until you decide not to drink either) -


----------



## BigDyl (May 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Oh, both you dicks are so full of it...
> 
> Enjoy your beers
> 
> (Until you decide not to drink either) -


----------



## GFR (May 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Oh, both you dicks are so full of it...
> 
> Enjoy your beers
> 
> (Until you decide not to drink either) -


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 7, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Tough Old Man (May 13, 2006)

*Ok lady's it's Saturday again. Let the fireworks blow~!*


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> *Ok lady's it's Saturday again. Let the fireworks blow~!*


*Whore!!!*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Whore!!!*



_*Bitch!*_


----------

